# Mammatus e trovoada - de mão dada



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2010 às 18:46)

*Mammatus e actividade eléctrica - de mão dada*

Dei uma olhada a uns álbuns de recordação  e dei de caras com umas imagens interessantes...

O 1º grupo de imagens mostra (entendo eu) nuvens do tipo mammatus; o interessante é que numa delas, vindo do nada, vê-se um *raio* que percorre essas nuvens na horizontal. Penso que será um fenómeno pouco observado pelo que aqui coloco para quem quiser apreciar - é na 3ª imagem. O tempo manteve-se bastante quente, luminoso, com boas abertas e sem qualquer probabilidade aparente de precipitação.
Foram tiradas a 15 de Junho de 2006.















E porque *está na moda observar trovoada* nada como aqui postar alguns imagens que tirei também em 2006, mais precisamente a 14 de Julho.
São fotografias nocturnas...penso que ficaram mais ou menos embora um pouco longe - fazer crop e aumentar iria tirar alguma beleza já que a qualidade da máquina o não permitia.






























Espero que gostem e quando puder mais enviarei - só falta agora juntar algum património monetário para substituir condignamente a minha *defunta* Panasonic de 5 megapixeis


----------



## actioman (17 Abr 2010 às 19:20)

Uma boa recompilação! 

Um bom punhado de raios! 

Essa do raio a percorrer as nuvens quase por cima de ti deve ter dado para apanhar um valente susto! 

Obrigado pela excelente partilha!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2010 às 19:42)

actioman disse:


> Essa do raio a percorrer as nuvens quase por cima de ti deve ter dado para apanhar um valente susto!


Sinceramente *não me apercebi de nada na altura*; nem um som houve, estava calmíssimo o tempo. Lembro-me perfeitamente dessa tarde, porque não é todos os dias que tiro fotos a mammatus
Não houve nem som, nem qualquer precipitação...nada.
Apenas me apercebi do raio quando analisei com mais atenção as imagens - na altura ainda não pensava sequer em postar num fórum fantástico como este - só o descobri 1 ano e meio mais tarde...


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2010 às 20:38)

Obridado pela partilha

Boas fotos


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2010 às 23:34)

Exelentes fotos


----------

